
Harnessing the Chaos of the Cosmic Microwave Background for Better Encryption - sageabilly
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/harnessing-the-chaos-of-the-cosmic-microwave-background-for-better-encryption
======
mitchtbaum
In C (using openssl):

* [http://blog.cros13.net/2014/08/cheap-entropy-using-your-rtl-...](http://blog.cros13.net/2014/08/cheap-entropy-using-your-rtl-sdr-as.html)

* [https://github.com/pwarren/rtl-entropy](https://github.com/pwarren/rtl-entropy)

In Go, potentially (using its native encryption library, possibly a worthy
trade-off in terms of security and speed(0))

* [https://github.com/jpoirier/gortlsdr](https://github.com/jpoirier/gortlsdr)

* [https://github.com/porjo/hamsdr](https://github.com/porjo/hamsdr)

* [https://github.com/bemasher/rtlamr](https://github.com/bemasher/rtlamr)

0:
[https://github.com/rfjakob/gocryptfs#performance](https://github.com/rfjakob/gocryptfs#performance)

------
Nomentatus
One word: Spinthariscope. The seller of mine said there used to be a version
sold for one-time-pad purposes. All the cosmic voodoo you need, in a package
as small as a USB stick, or less.

